

Why Recruiting Isn’t Over When an Employee Accepts Your Offer - rock57
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2014/09/20/why-recruiting-isnt-over-when-an-employee-accepts-your-offer/

======
greenyoda
_" I also like to give some evening homework to the new employees. To the
extent she starts problem solving on your behalf and working as part of your
team she will feel more commitment to you, more excitement about the new role
and, again, a stronger emotional bond to not backing out."_

Requiring a person to do work for you before they're actually on your payroll
would seem to be a violation of federal and/or state minimum wage laws - since
you're paying them nothing for their time. (Remember that the article is
talking about a person who has accepted a job offer but is still presumably
working for their previous employer, to whom they've just given notice that
they're going to leave in some number of weeks.)

If I were in that employee's position, being asked to work for free in the
evening would be a big red warning flag that would make me _more_ likely to
accept a counteroffer from my current employer or a competing offer. And I'd
also refuse the "homework assignment". Accepting it would send a clear message
that I'm open to being manipulated and exploited.

